# Winter hiking



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

After reading some posts by all you folks up in the cold, snowy, north country I thought I would put up some pics of how winter is here.

Winter is our best hiking season. No snow, but very cold mornings (it's 6 degrees on my back porch right now). It will warm up to the high 40's or low 50's this afternoon. But if we dress for it, it's great hiking weather. No bugs, no snakes, no heat, and the hunters are gone. There is so much goat food out there that the goats get their whole day's feed just by going for a hike. I do give them a little hay at night, tho, just to keep them warm.

There is a place here where you can park an RV or rent a cabin that has pens for horses or goats. If anybody would like to get out of the snow for a vacation with (or without) goats let me know.

Here are a few pics of winter hikes.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I just came in from plowing 10 inches of new snow. Those pictures sure make me want to head south! LOL...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

You'd be welcome.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Have been thinking it over.. hmm winter hikes.. hmm had a hard time getting on summer / fall hikes this year needs more free time lol
However here in Utah, need some nice warm boots, (snow shoes soon) lol but it is cold. I worry about ice on trail.. so may takem out on the flats / low hills some time this winter.


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

Geez ten inches that all when it snow up in mexico ny we measure it in feet.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Down here in Texas we are hoping for at least a little white. Don't hate me for going surf fishing at the beach over Thanksgiving holiday. We did make a campfire on the beach to help dry quickly. I waded out and castes my lines in the surf. The 65 degrees and North winds were chilling. Didn't catch much but, the 1/2 cord of fire wood lasted 10 hours and the cooler went empty by 9 pm.
It did get below 60 after the sun went down, we had to take our bathing suites off and put our jeans on.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

them pictures makes me wanna stay for a winter down yonder!  
snow here since day after thanksgiving! and it aint unusual to have a bit of snow for halloween up here ohio... geez, 50s and 60s sounds like summer to me right now! it stays around the 'teens and 20s lately... if it was 60 i think i would put on shorts! ha ha ha  

gosh! what a view!?!?!? i'd sure love to visit!


----------

